# Michigan storm picture 1-14-07



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow this storm is getting to me, I have had to scrape the ice off my windows twice.

I put the plow on for this. LOL


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

:realmad: looks about the same here in toledo. No snow:angry: 
i hope we can atleast salt the tree companys will make $


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is a little snow for you


----------

